# Invertertrafos



## mariob (27 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
nun habe ich hier schon den dritten Monitor in der Werkstatt, der infolge defekten Invertertrafo in der Hintergrundbeleuchtung hier im Wege herumsteht. Dieser Abfall wird wasweißichwo produziert und man bekommt keinen Ersatz. Hat jemand einen Anbieter, der mir den passenden Trafo zu moderaten Koonditionen beschaffen kann?
Alternativ defekte Monitore / Komponenten dieser? Irgendwie dachte ich ohne Röhren wird alles besser und langlebiger......  
Gruß Mario


----------



## winnman (28 Februar 2011)

Hast du gleiche Monitore noch im Einsatz?

Falls ja, dann miss mal welche Spannungen die ausgeben und welche Leistung (Strom der Monitor bei dieser Spannung zieht) (meist so 20V +-5V  und ca. 3-5A so wie ich die kenne.) Dann besorg dir einfach ein entsprechendes anderes Netzteil.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Februar 2011)

> meist so 20V +-5V  und ca. 3-5A



das ist dann aber kein Invertertrafo


----------



## winnman (28 Februar 2011)

Meine Glaskugel sagt mir:

der TE versteht unter "Invertertrafo" ein sogenanntes "Schaltnetzteil" also eine Stromversorgung die meist primär getaktet wird.

Welches er genau bisher hatte ist eigentlich egal, wichtig ist, was benötigt der Monitor und wie kann der TE dem Monitor die Richtige Spannung mit ausreichender Leistung zur Verfügung stellen.

Da bietet sich eben das von mir beschriebene Verfahren an: Ermitteln was der Monitor wirklich braucht und dann ein Netzteil suchen (egal ob Schaltnetzteil, . . . ) das die Benötigte Spannung mit ausreichender Leistung bereitstellen kann.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt mir:
> 
> der TE versteht unter "Invertertrafo" ein sogenanntes "Schaltnetzteil" also eine Stromversorgung die meist primär getaktet wird.


Und meine Glaskugel sagt mir, der TE meint mit "Invertertrafo" tatsächlich genau den "Invertertrafo", der die Hochspannung für die Display-Hintergrundbeleuchtung (meist CCFL) erzeugt.

@mariob
Die Invertertrafos gibt es tatsächlich sogut wie nie einzeln. Doch komplette Invertermodule oder kompatible Module gibt es oft, auch gebraucht in der Bucht.
Wie heißt denn Dein Monitor oder Dein Invertermodul?
Oder frage besser mal hier: http://www.repdata.de/wbb2/

Harald


----------



## rentier rudi (1 März 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe schon einige Male Monitore mit defekter Hintergrundbeleuchtung erfolgreich repariert. Dort waren nur die Schalttransistoren für die Trafos defekt, bei RS-Electronic gab es dann einen Ersatztyp. Die Monitore waren z. B. von BenQ, HP.


----------



## mariob (1 März 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen,
nee, kaputte Transistoren, Elkos und solche Sachen sind kein Problem, aber 10 Prozent der Monitore haben eben einen dieser blöden Trafos mit Windungsschluß auf der Hochspannungsseite.
Das es die Dinger selten gibt ist mir auch klar, einzeln gibt es die bei den Chinesen zu moderaten Preisen, nur die Transportkosten.....
Und vielleicht kennt hier jemand einen erprobten Händler, dessen Trafos nicht ein Viertel des Preises für den Transport kosten und man sagen kann das lohnt sich noch. Oder jemand kennt einen passenden Verwerter.
Reparieren mache ich ohnehin nur aus sportlichem Interesse, wenn man mal sieht was ein 19 Zoller kostet.
Und da reden andere Leute von Ökologie, Umweltzonen, Energiesparbirnen, die spinnen, die Römer.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Sockenralf (1 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich schicke meinen ganzen Display- und Monitorkram immer zu http://www.lundl.de/html/A_.htm

Frag doch da einfach mal


MfG


----------

